# Kiva - Gsd pup



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Here are some pics of my german shepherd puppy Kiva 
she will be 8 weeks old on monday, and is an absolute pleasure (yes, even at silly o'clock in the morning when she is busting for a wee and then wants to eat my feet!)


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

way,way to cute....said it before puppy pics should be banned...i just want every pup i see...lol...


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Ohhhh what a cute little baby! I love her name too, what a sweetie!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you :smile5:
I definitely agree Ridgeback, after my gsd Tara had to be PTS i didnt even consider a puppy, i wanted an older dog. But my sneaky OH took me to see her and within 5 minutes, i had agreed to take her home!


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

Lovely pictures !


----------



## Dukehollypepper (Jul 28, 2011)

She is adorable!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

She is so cute. My German shepherd pup is just 8 weeks old :smile5:.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

aaaaw how cute


----------

